# Red Shirt Fridays



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I recieved this e-mail from our trade desk and thought it sounded like a good idea to honor our friends and family fighting for our freedom, so I thought I'd post it here.

RED SHIRT FRIDAYS

If the Red shirt thing is new to you, read below... Last week, while traveling to Chicago on 
business, I noticed a Marine sergeant traveling with a folded flag, but did not put two and two
together. After we boarded our flight, I turned to the sergeant, who'd been invited to sit in First Class (across from me), and inquired if he was heading home. 

*No, he responded. Heading out I asked? No. I'm escorting a soldier home.**
Going to pick him up? No. He is with me right now. He was killed in Iraq , I'm taking him
home to his family.*



* The realization of what he had been asked to do hit me like a punch to the gut. It was an *

* honor for him. He told me that, although he didn't know the soldier, he had delivered the news of**
 his passing to the soldier's family and felt as if he knew them after many conversations in
 so few days.

 I turned back to him, extended my hand, and said, Thank you. Thank you for doing what you do *

* so my family and I can do what we do.**

Upon landing in Chicago the pilot stopped short of the gate and made the following *

*announcement over the intercom.**

"Ladies and gentlemen, I would like to note that we have had the honor of having Sergeant Steeley*

* of the United States Marine Corps join us on this flight. He is escorting a fallen comrade back**
 home to his family. I ask that you please remain in your seats when we open the forward door to
 allow Sergeant Steeley to deplane and receive his fellow soldier. We will then turn off the seat belt sign."

Without a sound, all went as requested. I noticed the sergeant saluting the casket as it was brought off the plane, and his action made me realize that I am proud to be an American.

 So here's a public Thank You to our military Men and Women for what you do so we can live*

* the way we do. *


* Red Fridays .**

 Very soon, you will see a great many people wearing Red every Friday. The reason? Americans who support our troops used to be called the "silent majority." We are no longer silent, and are
 voicing our love for God, country and home in record breaking numbers. We are not organized,
 boisterous or overbearing.

 Many Americans, like you, me and all our friends, simply want to recognize that the vast majority of America supports our troops. Our idea of showing solidarity and support for our troops with dignity and
 respect starts this Friday -- and continues each and every Friday until the troops all come home, sending a deafening message that .. every red-blooded American who supports our men and women afar, will wear
 something red.

 By word of mouth, press, TV -- let's make the United States on every Friday a sea of red much like a homecoming football game in the bleachers. If every one of us who loves this country will share this
with acquaintances, coworkers, friends, and family, it will not be long before the USA is covered in RED and it will let our troops know the once "silent" majority is on their side more than ever, certainly more than the media lets on.

 The first thing a soldier says when asked "What can we do to make things better for you?" is. "We need your support and your prayers." Let's get the word out and lead with class and dignity, by example, and wear something red every Friday.
*


----------

